# Cannonball Run 2 - Mitsubishi Starion



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

After failing to finish the first Cannonball Run across the USA in a Subaru, Engineer Jackie Chan joins with Mitsubishi to race a Starion in the second race. Features like turbo boost and underwater navigation, the Mitsubishi is put through its paces in this epic race.
The model i built about 10 years ago from the Fujimi kit. it features a computerized interior, custom decals and rocket boost rear bumper. I recently printed out some more accurate rims to finish the look.
DSCF9160 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9164 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9165 by aus_mus, on Flickr

The rims i originally went with were from my spares box
cannonball_mitsub09 by aus_mus, on Flickr

cannonball_mitsub01 by aus_mus, on Flickr
cannonball_mitsub03 by aus_mus, on Flickr

The new rims were designed in Fusion 360 and printed on my Creality LD002R
DSCF9124 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9126 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Smore Pixs
DSCF9169 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9168 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9167 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)




----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

I wanted a Jackie Chan figure to go with my cannonball run Starion. I got a 3d model of a bust of Jackie and a figure of the Stig. i cut off the stig's helmet in 3D studio Max and printed the parts in resin. the figure was painted in white with a hand-painted mitsubishi logo.
DSCF9187 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9188 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9189 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9190 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------

